# First Range Trip with my P99



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

I finally took my new P99 AS 9mm to the range. I only had about 40-45 minutes before they closed, so I had to hurry a bit.

I shot:
50 124 grain Magtech Clean Range (TMJ, lead free primer)
60ish 115 grain Magtech Clean Range (TMJ, lead free primer)
30 90 grain SBR Greenmatch (full non-tox, frangible)

The lighter weight SBR's kicked noticeably easier than the Magtechs.

I did not have a single FTF or FTE.

My accuracy was nothing to write home about, but it was okay.

I really like the gun so far. It is very easy to operate and I like the trigger. The SA pull is very short and very light. :mrgreen:


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

*One more thing...*

the UPLula mag loader works great. It had problems loading the 15th cartridge (I usually ended up doing it by hand), but the rest of them were quick and pretty easy.

I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad U like the gun.

I haven't bothered with a mag loader because most of my mags are so easy to lead.

When U buy more P99 mags, be aware that you can get SW99 mags for about $10 less, and they are essentially the same mag. They are made by the same factory (Mec Gar), and they even can fit 1 extra round (16 rounds).


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

ScottyB said:


> the UPLula mag loader works great. It had problems loading the 15th cartridge (I usually ended up doing it by hand), but the rest of them were quick and pretty easy.


I guess the gun & the mags are new? If so, the mag will get easier to load with use & break in. If you'll leave the mags loaded for a while, the last round will get easier to load.

And yea, the Uplula AND the P99 are excellent products. The trigger - and therefore the accuracy - will get better with use.


----------



## ScottyB (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought the UPLULA before I ever even loaded the mags. I just saw the video demo of it and it looked fast and easy, so I bought one.

It is. :mrgreen:


----------

